# Does anybody feed Fancy Feeds Bunny Nuggets?



## Mynstrel (23 April 2013)

I've fed two of my rabbits on this for a while but suddenly ones picking at his food and the other refuses point blank to eat it but both will eat other types.  Has anybody else found this problem?  It's only happened with this bag, it looks ok and doesn't seem to be damp or mouldy so I'm wondering is there something wrong that I can't see of if they've changed the recipe or something.  All very confusing!


----------



## catxx (23 April 2013)

Get your vet to check your rabbit's teeth, sometimes stopping eating nuggets/hard food can indicate dental pain, so softer veges/hay are easier to eat but pellets hurt.


----------



## Mynstrel (23 April 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, but they'll both eat other brands of pellets of the same size, just not this one any more 

That's why I'm asking if anybody else is having trouble as they've been on it for ages without problem and it just seems odd that two of them have gone off it at the same time.


----------



## Zero00000 (23 April 2013)

Sometimes buns just go off their nuggets,
If they are eating enough hay and veg (if you feed it) then I wouldn't worry too much about nuggets, they are the equivalent to giving children sweets, 
How many times a day are they being fed? 

Could be because of the weather also, some of ours have slowed down and they are fed once a day, but will still have food in the morn, which is unheard of during the winter.

If you are concerned, slowly introduce them to a new feed they both like,
Good luck


----------



## Mynstrel (23 April 2013)

Sometimes buns just go off their nuggets,
If they are eating enough hay and veg (if you feed it) then I wouldn't worry too much about nuggets, they are the equivalent to giving children sweets, 
How many times a day are they being fed? 

Could be because of the weather also, some of ours have slowed down and they are fed once a day, but will still have food in the morn, which is unheard of during the winter.

If you are concerned, slowly introduce them to a new feed they both like,
Good luck
		
Click to expand...

I know, it just seems odd that they've both gone off them at the same time, which is why I've wondered if it's an iffy batch or something as they'll both eat a different brand of nuggets, just not this type. I've emailed the manufacturers to ask if they've changed anything, it'll be interesting to see what they say.

They do get hay and dried grass daily and they are eating that, but I tend to keep the veg for treats as I've had buns in the past who've had interesting times if they had too much.  They get about an egg cup of pellets daily,she's fed at teatime as she's outside and I like the outside animals to have their food for overnight if it goes cold.  He gets his ration split morning and night as he lives in the house and thinks he's a dog so can't get his had round no being fed when they are...

Hadn't thought of the weather, it has come warmer here in the last few days which does match the fusiness, I'll see if the nugget interest comes back when it goes colder again at the weekend.  

Thanks for the thoughts


----------

